

Ask HN: why does Gmail keep getting more complex? - keiferski

Once upon a time, I used Gmail because of its straightforward and simple design. But it just keeps getting more and more complicated. What&#x27;s the deal?
======
t0
You can keep tweaking the settings and get pretty close to 2005-style.

